# How to program databases using VB 6



## Sridhar_Rao (Feb 26, 2007)

I am my own teacher. I download online tutorials and learn on my own. Although I have dozens of them on use ADO controls for Databases, I have not been able to understand it. My knowledge is limited to programming in foxpro2.6. Can anyone help me with the following:
1. Create a database (*.mdb) either through access or programtically
2. Open the said database table
3. Append the table from on screen controls-repeat for another few records
4. Edit the contents, replace the valuue
5. Save the table & exit

I would wish to inform that I am a complete beginer and learning on my own. If the codes were given line by line, it would be really helpful.


----------



## leobreaker (Mar 1, 2007)

*i can help u out i know vb 6 and oracle connectivity using adodc its easy just mail me at write2me.neo@gmail.com *


----------

